# Print On Tri-Blend?



## T KASH (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm new to plastisol transfers. Are they good for use on AA (or any other brand) Tri-blend t-shirts (50% Polyester / 25% Cotton / 25% Rayon)? What should I keep in mind when applying them to a tri-blend, i.e temp, pressure, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

T KASH said:


> I'm new to plastisol transfers. Are they good for use on AA (or any other brand) Tri-blend t-shirts (50% Polyester / 25% Cotton / 25% Rayon)? What should I keep in mind when applying them to a tri-blend, i.e temp, pressure, etc.? Thanks.



T-KASH
I would think most transfers would work. I feel you should press like any other transfer. Always do a test first before you do the shirt.

[email protected]
727-573-5997
dowlinggraphics.com


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't think all transfer will work due to the high content of polyester.

Even more the risk of bleeding on some colors.

If it were me I would look for transfert for synthetic with low melt glue.


----------

